# Sata Festplatte Unter Win Xp?



## eXon (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe vollgendes Problem, ich habe eine SATA Festplatte von Samsung, die nicht mehr unter Windows functionieren will. Ich liste erstmal meine PC Daten auf.

Mein CPU _ AMD ATHLON 64 3000+
RAM _ 512 DDR 400 infinion 
MAINBOARD _ ASUS K8V - Deluxe
Festplatte 1 _ IBM 40 GB 7.200 UIM
Festplatte 2 _ Seagate 20 GB 7.200 UIM
DVD BRENNER _ NEC 1300a
GRAKA _ ASUS GEFORCE 4 TI 4200 8xAGP 64MB
Netzteil _ 350 Watt

Und nun das Problemkind :
160GB Samsung SpinPoint P80 SP1614N
7200rpm// ATA133 // 8MB Cache 

_____________________________________________________

Ich schildere einfach mal die genaue Situation.
Mein System lief einwandfrei ( win XP prof.), aber ich wollte natürlich wissen wir mein System unter Windows 2000 prof läuft. Gut ich win2k prof installiert getestet, mein Fazit unter XP läuft es besser. 
Nun wollte ich wieder Windows XP Prof. installieren hat auch alles wunderbar hingehauen bis auf die installation von den SATA controller ..WinXP Promise FastTark 378 (tm) Controller.. Ich konnte installieren und machte einen neustart und suchte vergeblich im Arbeitsplatz nach der Festplatte nachdem ich auch noch in der Verwaltung nachgeschaut habe unter Datenträgerverwaltung und dort auch nix gefunden habe, schaute ich im Geräte Manager nach un dort ist vir dem Controller ein Gelbes Ausrufezeichen was mir schon fast Trännen in die Augen brachte  mir wird follgender Fehler unter Status angezeigt "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)".

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter ich habe schon das neuste Biosupdate drauf die neusten Treiber für den Controller aber es kommt immer dieser Fehler.
Sogar mein SATA Kabel habe ich bereits gewechselt.
Selbst bei der Installation von Windows (drücke F6 bla habe ich es versucht doch kein erfolg.
Im Bios wird sie ganz normal angezegt aber im Windows nicht!
Und es sind auch alle service packs (win xp prof.) verhanden und alle weitern anfallenden Updates.

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir helfen könntet oder wenigstens ein paar Tips.
Vielen dank schonma im vorraus!


----------



## danielmueller (19. Februar 2004)

Nun ich kann dir nur beschreiben wie es bei mir ist habe ein etwas anders System wie mit zweimal derselben Festplatte wie du. Allerdings ist der Promise Controller bei mir nur dazu da falls man ein Raid erstellen will ansonsten sollte man ihn deaktivieren. Ich nehme an das bei dir Sata auch onboard ist (bin grad zu faul zum suchen) dann brauchst du gar keine Treiber unter win xp nur halt Service Pack eins. Hast du beim neuinstalieren vielleicht die Festplatte gelöscht? Wenn ja dann musst du sie erst noch mal mit Partition Magic oder einem ähnlichen Programm formatieren.


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Starte mal Windows nachdem du die Platte abgesteckt hast, deinstalliere die Treiber, schalte den Rechner aus, steck die Platte an und versuch es noch einmal...


----------



## cs_deluxe (23. Februar 2004)

du musst windows deinstal. und wieder instl. aber warte
wen du von cd boten tust das kommt der blaue bildschirm und untern steh am anfang irgenwas mit "weitere hardware...." oder so was dan steht hintendran ein F taste auf die drückste drauf und dan  musst du warte bis du aufgeforderst wiest den treiber einzulegen {in disketten laufwerk)  und dan machste das und du kannst windoof normal installieren  

danke für die aufmerksamkeit auf wiedersehen

Mfg >|-=Cs_DeLuXe=-|<


----------



## HondaSpinal (1. Februar 2005)

Ich habe das Problem lösenkönnen, ohne Windows neu zu installieren. Bei mir kam das Problem nach einem Treiber Update. Ich habe daraufhin den alten Treiber wieder installiert. Das muss man folgenderweise machen:
Im Geräte Manager den Controller aussuchen, dann Treiber aktualisieren.
Dann "Nicht suchen, den Treiber selber suchen...", dann auf "Datenträger", den funktionierenden (bei mir auf Mainboard CD) Treiber auswählen und installieren.
Ich weiß, das Thema ist schon alt, aber falls jemand es per Suchfunktion findet, hat derjenige vielleicht eine Lösung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,


hmmm also ich verstehe nicht, warum du auf ein ASUS Board, Windows Treiber draufsetzen willst, nimm doch die Treiber von ASUS und du wirst sehen das es funktionieren tut, oder schau einfach mal auf http://www.asus.de dort bekommst du bestimmt ein paar neuere Treiber, installiere diese und starte dein PC neu (! Achtung ! - Die alten Treiber müssen runter sos gibt es konflikte mit den neuen), so das sollte es sein, danach sollte es funktionieren.

Sollte es doch noch fragen geben, stehe ich gerne zur verfügung.

Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------



## Koloth (7. Februar 2005)

Versuche mal folgendes: 

Die FastTrak Treiber müssen vor der Installation von WinXP auf eine Diskette!
Vergiss alle Treiber vom Hersteller der Platte und Installations CDs vom Hersteller kannst auch vergessen...

Gleich zu Anfangs der Installation von WinXP wirst Du gefragt ob zusätzliche SCSI Geräte 
installiert werden sollen. (Steht unten für etwa 5-7 Sek.) Drück hier F6, danach startet der Ladevorgang zunächst normal, anschließend wirst Du nach den Treibern gefragt bzw. um welche Art von Zusatzgerät es sich handelt.

Leg dann die Diskette mit den FastTrak Treibern ein und bestätige das Ganze. XP zieht die Treiber und Installiert sie entsprechend.

Das Ganze bezieht sich nat. nur auf ne Neuinstallation von XP!

Möchtest Du die ATA PLatte auf einem bestehenden System installieren, dann installiere
die Treiber auf dem Raid Controller! Denn genau darüber laufen diese ATA Platten, unabhängig davon ob Du Raid nutzt oder nich, das erkennt XP automatisch 

Anschließend müsste XP deine ATA Platte nach einem Neustart automatisch erkennen und entsprechende Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen 

Hätte gerne eine Screen von meinem Gerätemanager hinzugefügt aber leider  mein ftp programm für den upload nicht.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## u-nik (14. Mai 2005)

Noch ein Tip für die sucher über google 

installier wie weiter oben beschrieben einen neuen Treiber, und dann den von der Mainboard CD, genau gesagt den ATA378 und nicht den RAID378. 
das hat funktioniert als ich nur eine Platte installiert hatten, und den Controller nicht für ein RAID verwendete.

Gruss nik

PS: hatte das gleiche problem wie der threadersteller. gleiches board, gleicher prozzi


----------

